# Two drivers one car



## Skcppc28 (Jan 12, 2017)

If two people had the same block would they be able to share 1 car? Assuming doing regular deliveries not prime now.


----------



## FUberX (Feb 1, 2015)

Skcppc28 said:


> If two people had the same block would they be able to share 1 car? Assuming doing regular deliveries not prime now.


Yeah I've seen it, at night with less packages.


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Two girls, one cup.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

this makes no sense. 

but I did see two guys in a sedan one time making deliveries. THey were searching for a package I think. You'd think 2 guys would have an easier time double teaming the job, but these fools looked baffled. Couple of Mid'Easters, they looked like Uber drivers trying to game the system and failing. I pulled up behind them, found my pax in 3 seconds and was out of there while they were still standing there looking through the trunk. 

Flex is a solo gig.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Flex is a easy racket that everyone is trying to get in on.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

DriverX said:


> this makes no sense.
> 
> but I did see two guys in a sedan one time making deliveries. THey were searching for a package I think. You'd think 2 guys would have an easier time double teaming the job, but these fools looked baffled. Couple of Mid'Easters, they looked like Uber drivers trying to game the system and failing. I pulled up behind them, found my pax in 3 seconds and was out of there while they were still standing there looking through the trunk.
> 
> Flex is a solo gig.


I saw this EXACT same scenario out of the Georgetown WH ... Driving a older brown sadan ... I thought to myself that they were defeating the purpose of the gig ... The car was small enough without the passenger ... It was just an odd scene.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

Do you mean, they have the same block, but they are sharing 1 load. Splitting the load. One scan half, finish scanning. Then the other scan the other half, then finish scanning? Idk if you can do that, I've heard ppl do that on really big loads, but honestly Idk. I'm out of Phoenix.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lov3ly said:


> Do you mean, they have the same block, but they are sharing 1 load. Splitting the load. One scan half, finish scanning. Then the other scan the other half, then finish scanning? Idk if you can do that, I've heard ppl do that on really big loads, but honestly Idk. I'm out of Phoenix.


I mean that the driver had the blocks and the passenger was a family member riding with him.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

Oh okay, I've seen that. I actually have brought my niece along with me to see what it was about. She helped out alot. We loaded. I drove. She ran to doors and delivered packages. I bought amazon shirts and the Amazon Flex logo for my car so look little more legit.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

If I see a car with Amazon decals, I'm following it to steal packages.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

Lol, why you gotta steal packages. That's just like UPS trucks or USPS trucks. They have packages too...


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Who says I don't?''

How many Amazon white vans have the Amazon decal on them? Don't make yourself a target of package thieves.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

Well that's very true. I don't see anything on them. Reason I do have the decals is bc I deliver alot to Surprise and Sun City and I'm an AA female so when those older customers open their door they look at me like what am I doing with their package. So if I have something with Amazon Flex on it, they don't be so nervous. One guy driving up when I was leaving his door, he jumps out his truck and like "this private property, what are u doing here." I told him I was dropping off a package from Amazon. He then changed his tone, so the stereotype is annoying to me....


----------



## Ryan Do (Apr 17, 2017)

Can you share the link to the shirt and amazon decal please. I'm interested in.



oicu812 said:


> Who says I don't?''
> 
> How many Amazon white vans have the Amazon decal on them? Don't make yourself a target of package thieves.


It's for identification purpose, i think. So the neighbor won't give us a wierd look.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

I got them both off EBay. For the decals I put in "Amazon Flex" and the shirt says "Amazon" on it....


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

I couldn't care less what the neighbors or customers think. The lanyard with Amazon Flex badge is good enough for me.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lov3ly said:


> He then changed his tone, so the stereotype is annoying to me....


If it's any consolation (I'm sure it isn't) a-holes aren't all racists. Some are just plain a-holes, I've encountered several as Flex has rolled out around here. People just aren't used to plainclothes people/cars making deliveries, so they assume you're selling something or campaigning or whatever -- even with white folk like me.

Last fall I had one north shore blankety-blank b-word in Evanston open the front door of her mansion with Hillary signs all over the yard, and start mouthing off about private property and no soliciting... I waved the envelope and said "sorry, Amazon delivery, but I'll take it back". Back to the car and drove off, "nowhere safe to leave package", dropped it off at the warehouse.

I'm all about delivering smiles, but I'm not eating anyone's shit sandwich while doing it.


----------



## Memorex (Oct 5, 2016)

I'm in Texas. A guy soliciting roofing was shot a few weeks ago here. Lot of crazy folks out there, especially in the rural areas. I've started wearing a safety vest and badge just to ease people's fears.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

Ryan Do said:


> So the neighbor won't give us a wierd look.


Yes, there's NOTHING in the worse world than the dreaded 'weird look' from people.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> I couldn't care less what the neighbors or customers think. The lanyard with Amazon Flex badge is good enough for me.


We don't have the lanyard tho. Our warehouse ran out back in October. I started little over a month ago. That's what I really want is the lanyard and I would be fine....


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

jester121 said:


> If it's any consolation (I'm sure it isn't) a-holes aren't all racists. Some are just plain a-holes, I've encountered several as Flex has rolled out around here. People just aren't used to plainclothes people/cars making deliveries, so they assume you're selling something or campaigning or whatever -- even with white folk like me.
> 
> Last fall I had one north shore blankety-blank b-word in Evanston open the front door of her mansion with Hillary signs all over the yard, and start mouthing off about private property and no soliciting... I waved the envelope and said "sorry, Amazon delivery, but I'll take it back". Back to the car and drove off, "nowhere safe to leave package", dropped it off at the warehouse.
> 
> I'm all about delivering smiles, but I'm not eating anyone's shit sandwich while doing it.


Lol that's funny.....so when you take back to WH does it go out again or they have to pick it up.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Lov3ly said:


> We don't have the lanyard tho. Our warehouse ran out back in October. I started little over a month ago. That's what I really want is the lanyard and I would be fine....


These could be alternatives.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

The scoobies (Amazon subcontractor) that delivers around here all have the safety vest on all the time. One thing to consider. In Texas, you may have to wear the safety orange vest.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Lov3ly said:


> Lol that's funny.....so when you take back to WH does it go out again or they have to pick it up.


Someone else took it back the following day.

Small victories I know, but it's a coping mechanism.


----------



## Movaldriver (Feb 20, 2017)

Lov3ly said:


> I got them both off EBay. For the decals I put in "Amazon Flex" and the shirt says "Amazon" on it....


I have been wanting something to go on my vest thanks for sharing. I get alot of people refusing to answer the door.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> These could be alternatives.


Good lord people, stop wasting your hard earned money buying shirts from Amazon to advertise Amazon -- this is worse than mints and bottled water in the Uber.

Between this nonsense and the dilly-dallying I see at the warehouse I'd swear some people just do this as a hobby.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Good lord people, stop wasting your hard earned money buying shirts from Amazon to advertise Amazon -- this is worse than mints and bottled water in the Uber.
> 
> Between this nonsense and the dilly-dallying I see at the warehouse I'd swear some people just do this as a hobby.


We know about the side hustle ... For me its more about identification ... no one questions you when you park crazy, flashers on and have visual ID of why your there ... Its just easier and much faster ... We are not trying to make this a full time , company B , but I am not trying to be shot ... Yesterday , I pulled up the front curb of the bank , in front of city police, through my flashers on , hopped out ... I made the delivery and walked right past the cop who said have a good one before I pulled off to my next stop ... Just EASIER


----------



## Poolepit (May 17, 2016)

Certainly not in the business of wearing a uniform if I don't have to. I see it from flex drivers too decked out in amazon gear at our WH too and it trips me out.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

Poolepit said:


> Certainly not in the business of wearing a uniform if I don't have to. I see it from flex drivers too decked out in amazon gear at our WH too and it trips me out.


LOL ... I never said I wore anything amazon or have amazon markings on my ride ... But it does indicate the I am a delivery / package / courier provider ... That's all you need ... Just to say why you're there without having to explain why you're there ...


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Good lord people, stop wasting your hard earned money buying shirts from Amazon to advertise Amazon -- this is worse than mints and bottled water in the Uber.
> 
> Between this nonsense and the dilly-dallying I see at the warehouse I'd swear some people just do this as a hobby.


You sound like a terrible person to be around who has never worked a day of customer service. So that lady yelled at you grow the $&$& up and give her the package and stop making the rest of us look bad.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

jester121 said:


> Good lord people, stop wasting your hard earned money buying shirts from Amazon to advertise Amazon -- this is worse than mints and bottled water in the Uber.
> 
> Between this nonsense and the dilly-dallying I see at the warehouse I'd swear some people just do this as a hobby.


Yes it's a side job, but regardless of the job, I want to be professional in anything I do.....if I spend some of my own money to look professional so I don't get shot walking up to someone door in the middle of the night, then Imma be professional....you do you, Imma do me.. thank you for ur concern....


----------



## kmatt (Apr 25, 2016)

Lov3ly said:


> Yes it's a side job, but regardless of the job, I want to be professional in anything I do.....if I spend some of my own money to look professional so I don't get shot walking up to someone door in the middle of the night, then Imma be professional....you do you, Imma do me.. thank you for ur concern....


I know what you mean but I don't want to advertise I contract with Amazon because I don't have commerical insurance if I get in an accident. I'm going to go out on a limb and suspect you don't either. Amazon's insurance is BS. It's just umbrella insurance for the other party.


----------



## Lov3ly (Apr 25, 2017)

kmatt said:


> I know what you mean but I don't want to advertise I contract with Amazon because I don't have commerical insurance if I get in an accident. I'm going to go out on a limb and suspect you don't either. Amazon's insurance is BS. It's just umbrella insurance for the other party.


My insurance covers me. I drive as a private visit nurse and my insurance covers just needed to get bigger amount. I can call them and verify to confirm.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Bygosh said:


> You sound like a terrible person to be around who has never worked a day of customer service. So that lady yelled at you grow the $&$& up and give her the package and stop making the rest of us look bad.


I'm an awesome person to be around; my friends love me and my enemies respect me.

Hate to break it to you, but I'm an independent contractor (so are you). Amazon is my customer, not the package recipient -- no matter how people try to turn it into a warm-and-fuzzy "delivering smiles" love fest. And even so, this is a logistics gig, not a customer service gig. Move X boxes from Y to Z between the hours of A and B.

My comment was just a public service announcement, intended to provide perspective to the bright-eyed rookies so they don't waste their first 3 paychecks on crap like shirts and hats they don't need (and will have to sell on eBay after 3 missing packages the first month).

P.S. If I was really so bad at this job, wouldn't I be making everyone else look good, not bad?


----------



## Gordonmgm (Apr 27, 2017)

Lov3ly said:


> Well that's very true. I don't see anything on them. Reason I do have the decals is bc I deliver alot to Surprise and Sun City and I'm an AA female so when those older customers open their door they look at me like what am I doing with their package. So if I have something with Amazon Flex on it, they don't be so nervous. One guy driving up when I was leaving his door, he jumps out his truck and like "this private property, what are u doing here." I told him I was dropping off a package from Amazon. He then changed his tone, so the stereotype is annoying to me....


Lol I know what you mean. I wrote amazon and explained to them that I'm pulling up to million dollar houses sometimes in an unmarked car and no uniform that says ...and I can feel the tension as I'm doing so(in black too)..and I asked them for a her shirt or a jacket that says Amazon on it..and they told me to check with my warehouse and see if they have some(they don't )

I've seen neighbors leaving when I pull up and while I'm delivering they circle around the block to see what I'm don't.. I've Had a police car follow me for two blocks watching what I'm doing ..

I try and be as friendly as possible but I really feel like something with the work Amazon on it in big letter is imperative for this job.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Amazon doesn't want any of their decals on any vehicles delivering their packages. Ontrac, Scoobies, etc have their own logos but no Amazon decals when they are delivering packages for Amazon.


----------



## Solo1 (Apr 18, 2017)

oicu812 said:


> Amazon doesn't want any of their decals on any vehicles delivering their packages. Ontrac, Scoobies, etc have their own logos but no Amazon decals when they are delivering packages for Amazon.


I have no idea what a Scoobie is, but Ontrac and other couriers don't exclusively deliver for AmaZon ... They are third party couriers for many different partners, delivering multiple company's out of the same vehicle ... I have a car magnet that identifies me as a delivery/package/parcel/courier ... That's ask you need ... VISUAL Identification.


----------



## Bygosh (Oct 9, 2016)

They can't give you Amazon gear, it blurs the contractor / employee relationship.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Solo1 said:


> They are third party couriers for many different partners, delivering multiple company's out of the same vehicle


Nope. Try again.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

jester121 said:


> Good lord people, stop wasting your hard earned money buying shirts from Amazon to advertise Amazon -- this is worse than mints and bottled water in the Uber.
> 
> Between this nonsense and the dilly-dallying I see at the warehouse I'd swear some people just do this as a hobby.


The way I see it, it makes some sense to identity yourself but I would never go thru the trouble.

Flex is not a new program, most people realize a driver in his own car is going to bring them their package. Even if they didntt they see a package in your hand and are glad their package has arrived. Sure the occasional person might over react but those are the folks who might over react even with an Amazon outfit.


----------



## DFW-Flex (Oct 25, 2016)

I had some dude walk out his door and up to my car with a pissed off look. He comes up to my window asking why I rang his door bell. I don't know what he thought I was doing, but I pointed to the package I left on his porch and he tells me sorry. Apparently you need to leave the package directly in front of the door to slow them down.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

DFW-Flex said:


> I had some dude walk out his door and up to my car with a pissed off look. He comes up to my window asking why I rang his door bell. I don't know what he thought I was doing, but I pointed to the package I left on his porch and he tells me sorry. Apparently you need to leave the package directly in front of the door to slow them down.


He would have tripped over it and still yelled at you


----------

